# In one week...



## SS8282 (Jul 23, 2005)

I felt so overwhelmed with the number of things that I had to do at work that I almost quit my job. I knew it wasn't *that* much, but at the time, it seemed that way.  That night, I almost got into a car accident. Stopped inches from each other.

I yelled at this poor lady who worked for a courier company for something that wasn't her fault. I knew I shouldn't have yelled and take my anger out at her, but I couldn't stop. I just, as a co-worker said, "let her have it".  

I was told that because the 'other company' hasn't been paying rent and has disappeared for a few months, the landlord called us "squaters" (we were renting from the 'other company', and that we had no right to stay or rent the place, and we'd have to move out. 

My boss was looking for a place for us for a little while just in case we needed to move, and so on the day he told us we had to leave, he got us a place to go. The next day, some furniture arrived and we started moving. The big move was yesterday, when we moved some desks, chairs, computers, etc.  It hard because it was raining for a bit, the weather was also hot, and since there were no elevators, we had to take the stairs.  Today, I went to the new office to unpack. Now, my whole body is aching, especially my legs and back.

So many people are looking for the boss of the 'other company', it's crazy. One guy who used to work for them, and is now helping us out for a bit, went into the office on Thursday (after I left) and stole lots of equipment as "compensation". Yesterday, he talked to my boss and told my boss that he wanted to take more stuff. My boss said no - cuz if the 'other company' finds out, they'll accuse us of stealing. We don't know where the owner of the 'other company' is. He could be dead for all we know.

My mind is very numb. I don't want to think, feel, just want to 'go away' in my mind.  Don't know why I wrote all this. *sigh*


----------



## SS8282 (Jul 23, 2005)

I felt so overwhelmed with the number of things that I had to do at work that I almost quit my job. I knew it wasn't *that* much, but at the time, it seemed that way.  That night, I almost got into a car accident. Stopped inches from each other.

I yelled at this poor lady who worked for a courier company for something that wasn't her fault. I knew I shouldn't have yelled and take my anger out at her, but I couldn't stop. I just, as a co-worker said, "let her have it".  

I was told that because the 'other company' hasn't been paying rent and has disappeared for a few months, the landlord called us "squaters" (we were renting from the 'other company', and that we had no right to stay or rent the place, and we'd have to move out. 

My boss was looking for a place for us for a little while just in case we needed to move, and so on the day he told us we had to leave, he got us a place to go. The next day, some furniture arrived and we started moving. The big move was yesterday, when we moved some desks, chairs, computers, etc.  It hard because it was raining for a bit, the weather was also hot, and since there were no elevators, we had to take the stairs.  Today, I went to the new office to unpack. Now, my whole body is aching, especially my legs and back.

So many people are looking for the boss of the 'other company', it's crazy. One guy who used to work for them, and is now helping us out for a bit, went into the office on Thursday (after I left) and stole lots of equipment as "compensation". Yesterday, he talked to my boss and told my boss that he wanted to take more stuff. My boss said no - cuz if the 'other company' finds out, they'll accuse us of stealing. We don't know where the owner of the 'other company' is. He could be dead for all we know.

My mind is very numb. I don't want to think, feel, just want to 'go away' in my mind.  Don't know why I wrote all this. *sigh*


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 24, 2005)

Stress and fatigue (especially combined with heat and physical pain) will do that to anybody. Sometimes, there's no better solution than just to say, "Today was just a bad day -- thank heaven it's over!".


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 24, 2005)

Stress and fatigue (especially combined with heat and physical pain) will do that to anybody. Sometimes, there's no better solution than just to say, "Today was just a bad day -- thank heaven it's over!".


----------



## SS8282 (Jul 24, 2005)

Guess you're right. There is still a lot of work to do -regular work and everything that involves moving - ie. notifying everyone of our new address, print new business cards, etc.  Maybe it's a blessing that my phone doesn't work - yet.

Oh, I found out I have exercised-induces asthma, so I am very glad that the physical move is over - just unpacking.


----------



## SS8282 (Jul 24, 2005)

Guess you're right. There is still a lot of work to do -regular work and everything that involves moving - ie. notifying everyone of our new address, print new business cards, etc.  Maybe it's a blessing that my phone doesn't work - yet.

Oh, I found out I have exercised-induces asthma, so I am very glad that the physical move is over - just unpacking.


----------



## ThatLady (Jul 25, 2005)

Heh. Glad the move is behind you. I hate moving! The fact that the telephone isn't working, however, would put me into a bliss-coma! )


----------



## ThatLady (Jul 25, 2005)

Heh. Glad the move is behind you. I hate moving! The fact that the telephone isn't working, however, would put me into a bliss-coma! )


----------



## SS8282 (Jul 25, 2005)

Phone is now working - sometimes. Had people emailed me to say that they tried to call but couldn't get through. *sigh*

I went to the old office this morning and found all the equipment (computers, fax, copier, chairs) that belonged to the 'other company' gone. Then later in the day, some co-workers went there to get the rest of our stuff, like our alarm equipment. They saw a few people there taking things.  I guess they think it's ok cuz to them, because the owner of the stuff 'owes' them some money (although one of the guys have taken lots of stuff last week already)  and that taking things is considered to be 'compensation'.  Also the stuff will be thrown out by the landlord, when the landlord repossess the place.

I dunno. I don't feel comfortable having business relationship with people who 'steals' - for whatever reason. (


----------



## SS8282 (Jul 25, 2005)

Phone is now working - sometimes. Had people emailed me to say that they tried to call but couldn't get through. *sigh*

I went to the old office this morning and found all the equipment (computers, fax, copier, chairs) that belonged to the 'other company' gone. Then later in the day, some co-workers went there to get the rest of our stuff, like our alarm equipment. They saw a few people there taking things.  I guess they think it's ok cuz to them, because the owner of the stuff 'owes' them some money (although one of the guys have taken lots of stuff last week already)  and that taking things is considered to be 'compensation'.  Also the stuff will be thrown out by the landlord, when the landlord repossess the place.

I dunno. I don't feel comfortable having business relationship with people who 'steals' - for whatever reason. (


----------

